# help identifying?



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

I noticed this happening to shrimp in some tanks at stores. 
A red blotchy patch appears on the shrimp and the shrimp
itself is in good condition, happy healthy walking around eating,
but later on dies.

Does anyone know what this could be?

Thank you


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Best I can find and I think that's the problem -- bacteria infection. As of what type of bacteria, I doubt it will be easy to find out.

Here is some info on SN : http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/134-Shrimp-Diseases-Bacterial-Infection

Try use any shrimp safe way of treating bacteria infection and see if it helps. I would try paraguard if you do want to try, or just isolate the shrimp with symptom AND isolate the shrimps that have come in contact with the infected one.


----------

